# Job opportunities in Canada expected to grow as skills shortage returns



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Job openings in Canada are likely to increase in 2010 and 2011 because of a chronic shortage of*skilled labour in some areas, it is claimed. Finance, accounting, engineering, information technology, sales and oil and gas manufacturing*are the areas where opportunities are expected to increase. A slowdown in the Canadian economy at the end of 2008 and 2009 [...]

Click to read the full news article: Job opportunities in Canada expected to grow as skills shortage returns...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## JerryH (Apr 18, 2010)

Seems to be focused on Alberta, though gives reference to some other territories at the end.

It still seems quite a slow and depressed market in Vancouver for IT at the moment.


----------

